# Help!



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I am in desperate need of help trying to find online installation instructions for this unit:

Watergeneral: Aquarium Water Purification Systems

I cannot find any instructions for that type of model, anyone have suggestions or a plan that would work for that unit?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I Googled "instruction manual for RD..." and got this youtube video: 




 
who said to go here:

FilterDirect.com Whole House Water Filters, Water Booster Pump Choices

Hope you can find what you need there, or at least some support. 
(is this the right product?)


----------

